
Ask HN: Why does the Slack Mac app take so long to start? - nstj
I love Slack, and I think it&#x27;s made a huge difference with respect to workplace communications, but it seems the app takes a <i>long</i> time to load.<p>Any ideas why this would be the case given their considerable warchest and engineering expertise?
======
kaishin
JavaScript + Webkit.framework = Leaks.

